# Malt Muncher Brew Stand



## TheWiggman (10/11/14)

The Malt Muncher grain mill is a pretty popular mill these days but like most mills, lacks the stand. To date I've been using a big piece of scrap ply with a hole cut in it. I went 1/3rds in this mill with some friends so decided to make up a portable stand which was useful as well. I thought I'd share the design as well as main bits and pieces so anyone wanting to make one can copy it. If there's enough demand, I'll model it and produce some drawings.

The idea is it grinds into a used grain bag. A suitable bin or similar could be used. It folds open to allow the grain bag to be secured and you mill away to your heart's content. Here's the finished product -







*TO MAKE*

* Use 20mm SHS for all sections
* I mitre cut all my joins for neatness, but this is not required. All measurements shown are end to end i.e. measure to the pointy part of the mitre.

1. The main two rectangular sections are 250 x 200. A handle (170 x 65) is installed on one side.
Make one piece then use it as a template for the second.
Polish around the handle with a flapper disc for comfort.






2. Cut 4 x 300 lengths with a 20° angle at each end (ensure each cut is parallel to the other end)
Weld the front 2 legs on so they are flat across the front. Splay the back to at 45° for stability.
Screw in 2 hinges 25mm from either end. If you are right-handed, screw them in on the RIGHT side as shown (opposite if you're a left hander)






3. Cut the 250 x 200 base out of whatever thickness ply of MDF you choose. I had 6mm. 
Cut the base to suit your mill.
Ensure it is far enough forward so the handle will not foul on the front edge, but not so forward that the bolts to hold the mill to the base will interfere with the frame.

4. Screw the two halves together. I places a piece of 3mm scrap between the two to act as a spacer to allow clearance for the grain bag.






5. Weld the 55 x 150 foldback arm onto the back end. When opening the mill it'll rest on here. It must be welded on the same side as the hinges.






6. Screw that bad boy together. I pre-drilled the ply cover and used some tek screws I had lying around.






Now you're ready to mill.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/11/14)

To mill, grab one use bag and push the edges of the bag around as shown below. Then fold it over - 









4kg of grain fits in there very easily.






Then, paint it up in Cromax ChromaLusion or some tins of paint you had lying around like I did.









Easy as! Total pieces of 20mm SHS are -

4 x 200
4 x 250
4 x 300
1 x 55
1 x 150
1 x 65
1 x 160
Happy fabrication brewing :icon_cheers:


----------



## dicko (10/11/14)

Very well designed Wiggman.

A great job.......and good pics of the project. 

Cheers


----------



## Eagleburger (10/11/14)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## manticle (10/11/14)

Nice job mate.


----------



## Hoppers (10/11/14)

Everyones gonna want one now.........Put me down for one


----------



## Dips Me Lid (12/11/14)

Looks good mate, nice neat workmanship.


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/14)

Awesome. Well done.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/11/14)

Wish my shed was that organised !


----------



## TheWiggman (12/11/14)

Appreciate the comments all.

Hoppers, you got me thinking business opportunities but it did take me a bit longer than I would have liked to put together. If I had a drop saw and a jig it would be pretty quick, but my familiy and brewing hobby/obsession leaves me little time to do other things. If anyone would like a hand in the Orange/Bathurst region putting one together I'm happy to assist.

Nev, you'll notice the stand is the same colour as the workbench. I just got it built and organised 2 weeks ago so for the time being, it looks neat. Because that project was finished I got onto the brew stand.
Also I am rather pedantic with my workmanship being a welder in my former life. Plus I'm pedantic in general.


----------

